# Magnetic ride problem, need help!



## mrgelo (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I'm having an issue with my 2007 TT 2.0 TFSI S-Line Stronic with magnetic ride, 20.000 km. I'm selling the car in Belgium and went to the technical inspection because that's what you need to do in order to be able to sell the car. When they approve the car they give you a registration form for the new owner.

However, the car did not pass the suspension test! I took it to the Audi garage right after and they checked everything and there's nothing wrong with the suspension. Is there a way to put the magnetic ride system into a test mode, or diagnostic mode or something like that? I see on google there's a Audi service training self study PDF somewhere but I can't find the file anywhere, anyone here have it perhaps? I believe it's self study program 381... Thanks a lot if you can help me!


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

interesting... did you try performing the suspension test in sport mode perhaps?


----------



## mrgelo (Jun 17, 2009)

Black Knight said:


> interesting... did you try performing the suspension test in sport mode perhaps?


I tried both modes and the test failed in both of them.
I have found the solution in the mean time:
I found a torrent with lots of service books for VW and Audi which also included the Audi TT Coupé '07 - Suspension System - Self-study programme 381, in this PDF it mentions the following:

Shock absorber test 
When the button is pressed for longer than 5 s, the 
magnetic coils are activated by the application of a 
constant electrical current.In this state, the shock 
absorbers can be tested on the test bench. 
The indicator LED in the button flashes when the 
"shock absorber test" mode is active. The system 
exists the mode automatically when the button is 
pressed again, after ignition on/off or when driving 
at a speed of at least 10 kph.

This seems the be the right solution, I'm going to take the car to the inspection tomorrow morning and see if it works. This might also be handy for anyone else that has Magnetic Ride on their car and wants or needs to do a shock absorber test.


----------



## misterpro (Sep 1, 2008)

Goes to show how much use a MOT test really is and how much knowhow the chaps there have.

Do you have to pay twice now because they are too stupid/uninformed to test your car as it should be tested? You might consider raising that question when you go to have it retested and they want to fleece you again.

You could perhaps further explain this to them, so they can erase the suspension test fail from your cars history (I believe they keep a database), as it might look like your car has had suspension problems else wise potentially driving your price down.

Thanks for posting the solution. It might be worth putting this in the HOWTO. (I know I am writing it down)


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

Hey, MrGelo, excellent work, let me cheer you up for posting the solution and caring!!!
I also have MagRide and sure hope never need that, but now I know!


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Very helpful bit of knowledge. I presume entering test mode is done with the ignition and engine off.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

i wonder how the car drives in test mode  imo in test mode mag ride would probably want to mimic a regular suspension, no?


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

I did this today, bloody hell! it just shows how rock hard the mag ride is capable of making the car


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok, so now we know how to carry out a suspension test, but how do we tell if there's a fault :?


----------

